# US pilots and aircraft owners- REMINDER on registration!



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

I think this only effects Joe, but in case anyone else lurking is an aircraft owner here in the US, a gentle reminder.



> FAA Tightens Rules On Access To Airspace
> Aircraft owners and operators must ensure their aircraft registration information and security waivers are properly completed and up to date by Feb. 1, 2006, or they "may be denied access" to the National Airspace System, the FAA said in a notice published in the Federal Register on Friday. The notice states that the FAA and the Transportation Security Administration will "revitalize and refocus" their airspace-monitoring capabilities to ensure that the requirements are met, "in the interests of national security and aviation safety." The FAA says it has provided numerous notices to aircraft owners over the last few years to emphasize the need for them to update their aircraft registration so both the FAA and aircraft manufacturers can notify them of safety and maintenance-related information. If you may be at risk, the FAA claims to know and offers some simple ways to check yourself (and them). The FAA offers a "registrations at risk" Web page. The theory is this, if you can't find your N-number in that particular database, the FAA believes you're in the clear. The agency stresses that up-to-date information is needed to assist local law enforcement agencies and FAA Flight Services Stations in the event of a downed or overdue aircraft, the FAA said. On Feb. 1, operators of aircraft with questionable registrations and/or no TSA-required security measures/waivers will be notified of the deficiency, a pilot deviation will be filed on the operator, and the operator may be denied access to the NAS.


http://www.avweb.com/newswire/11_50b/leadnews/191179-1.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep! I could just see the ole fireball getting shadowed by 2 F-16s!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

Wouldn't that be something! Would make for some great photos.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Wouldn't that be something! Would make for some great photos.


It would... until they started trying to force you to land.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't that be something! Would make for some great photos.
> ...



Yep, the only redeeming thing here (and I think Eric could vouch for this) is I could probably land the thing in the same area used to park and F-16!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

Definitely! The question is how would the F-16 shadow fireball. I am not sure of the stall speed of the F-16, but throttle down in the 150 and you would have them overshooting you. That would work until they got fed up and opened fire!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Definitely! The question is how would the F-16 shadow fireball. I am not sure of the stall speed of the F-16, but throttle down in the 150 and you would have them overshooting you. That would work until they got fed up and opened fire!



Yep, and I could probably turn inside their fire!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely! The question is how would the F-16 shadow fireball. I am not sure of the stall speed of the F-16, but throttle down in the 150 and you would have them overshooting you. That would work until they got fed up and opened fire!
> ...



 I am not sure I would want to be riding along for that engagement!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2006)

evangilder said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > evangilder said:
> ...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

I trust your piloting skills, Joe. But it would be my luck the F-16 jock would be a reincarnation of Richard Bong. Then we'd be screwed!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Sort of off Topic but while you were talking about getting intercepted by F-16 or whatnot. The other day we were doing an instrument flight in our Blackhawk and there was a NATO training mission going on with 20+ F-16's and some German Tornados and F-4's. Anyhow 6 F-16's and 2 F-4s intercepted us and started flying circles around (probably to fuck with us, being that we were the slow flyign helicoper in there airspace!) us. I took some pics but I am not sure how they came out. At one point we could see the faces of the pilots in the F-16's. We gave them the bird!

Anyhow I will try and post the pics when I get them off my camara.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 28, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty cool Adler!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Well I looked at the pics and you can not make anything out unfortunatly. Atleat nothing worth posting.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

Bummer. That sounds like it would have been interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

I can still throw them up but they were moving so fast, that by the time I pushed the button, the thing was just a speck in the sky.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is one of the photos, as you can see they are just specks now. If I had just been quicker or one had escorted us, I could have gotten a better pick. Next time we will have to contact them on the radio and see if they can pull up next to us.


----------

